# My Hottentotta`s



## Goon_CH (Feb 21, 2010)

Hottentotta hottentotta nigrocarinatus


Hottentotta gentili


Hottentotta polystictus


Hottentotta judaicus


Hottentotta hottentotta caboverdensis


Hottentotta tamulus sindicus


Hottentotta arenaceus


Hottentotta jayakari


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never owned any hottentotta before, but they amaze me every time, i love them! 

thanks for sharing.


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 21, 2010)

I was just wondering on say a scale from 1 to 5 with 5 being very bad what the hottentottas toxicity level? Thanks. Good looking scorps


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Feb 21, 2010)

redrumpslump said:


> I was just wondering on say a scale from 1 to 5 with 5 being very bad what the hottentottas toxicity level? Thanks. Good looking scorps


i think like a 3, some probably more though.


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks alot


----------



## Cowin8579 (Feb 21, 2010)

I've seen it listed as a 3, but a 3 is a B. jacksoni.. which also isn't fun either.  

You are prob looking at 3.5-4 depending on the exact Hottentotta, if not a solid 4.  Can potentially cause cramping in other regions of the body, and could potentially effect breathing/heart rate.  Everything depends on factors.  

Beautiful, incredible photos.  I hope you are breeding them lol.


----------



## SixShot666 (Feb 21, 2010)

NICE PICTURES!!! :clap::clap::clap:
I especially like the Hottentotta Hottentotta nigrocarinatus and the Hottentotta Hottentotta caboverdensis. :drool: Never had any Hottentotta species before....But probably will look into getting some later on.


----------



## megabytex3 (Feb 22, 2010)

awesome collection:worship:... personally, I love Hottentottas. great pics... thanks for sharing...


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 22, 2010)

nice collections. 
but i've been always wonderin what differences between Hottentotta hottentotta hottentotta, Hottentotta hottentotta nigrocarinatus, and Hottentotta hottentotta caboverdensis. anyone please?


----------



## Mvskokee (Feb 22, 2010)

Where can you get Hottentotta jayakari man i gotta have one


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Feb 25, 2010)

i didn't notice until now, but is that an old rusty beer bottle cap on the Hottentotta hottentotta caboverdensis pic?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 25, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Where can you get Hottentotta jayakari man i gotta have one


Basically anywhere but the U.S.   :wall:


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 25, 2010)

Koh_ said:


> nice collections.
> but i've been always wonderin what differences between Hottentotta hottentotta hottentotta, Hottentotta hottentotta nigrocarinatus, and Hottentotta hottentotta caboverdensis. anyone please?


I think they are like color morphs.  Like C. vittatus "xeric"," mesic", "panthernensis"

Anyone is more than welcome to correct me if I'm wrong, that's really just a guess.


----------



## Goon_CH (Feb 25, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> i didn't notice until now, but is that an old rusty beer bottle cap on the Hottentotta hottentotta caboverdensis pic?


yes you're right about the beer bottle cap. I use this for a long time as a water vessel. This method is also widely used in europe. And i have zero problems with them.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Feb 25, 2010)

Goon_CH said:


> yes you're right about the beer bottle cap. I use this for a long time as a water vessel. This method is also widely used in europe.


Just for the record, beer caps are lined with plastic.  It's the same as using a plastic lid, until the paint gets scratched and you get rust.  But that could be a long while before that happens.


----------



## psychofox (Feb 25, 2010)

Hottentotta caboverdensis and Hottentotta nigrocarinatus used to be separate species, but was synonymized with H. hottentotta by Kovarik in his revision of the genus.

There is some disputes in regard to this, especially with H. caboverdensis, which another scientist (Eric Ythier I believe) maintains is a separate species. A new paper elevating H. caboverdensis to species level has been rumored for quite some time, and will probably be published sooner or later.

Even if H. caboverdensis and H. nigrocarinatus remains junior synonyms of H. hottentotta, hobbyists will still keep them separate. Part probably because it's positive to keep them as "pure" as possible, and part probably because, after all, many people think it's cool having many variants.


----------



## Koh_ (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks alot psychofox! 
now i understand that.


----------



## Goon_CH (Feb 27, 2010)

@ psychofox:

I think it's important that you differentiate the different Hottentotta hottentotta spp. firstly because they are indeed sometimes held already dead, and secondly because there is usually confusion only if the species are separated again.


----------



## psychofox (Feb 27, 2010)

I absolutely agree with you there Goon_CH


----------



## Goon_CH (Feb 28, 2010)

Hottentotta jayakari fresh adult





Hottentotta gentili after molting


----------



## Hentzi (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice set of pictures very nice Scorpions particularly keen on the Hottentotta polystictus myself :}


----------



## sfpearl300z (Feb 28, 2010)

wow, beautiful collection, definitely want to add a Hottentotta to my collection!


----------



## Goon_CH (Mar 13, 2010)

a little update

Hottentotta polystictus fresh moltet


Hottentotta hottentotta ex cavoverdensis fresh moltet


and another Hottentotta jayakari after molting


and a part of my breeding facility


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 13, 2010)

God why can't we have H.jayakari here in the U.S. I want some so bad I would kill for it. Not really...maybe lol.


----------



## Goon_CH (Mar 13, 2010)

I probably prefer the best in the United States and get rich with H.jayakari ;P

I do not understand it .... but you felt 2 billion soldiers anywhere in the world. abroad inserts are ideal routes for new species to bring into the country


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 13, 2010)

Well organize setup you have there Goon. How many different species of Hottentotta do you have???


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 13, 2010)

Once again, I just have to say that I love the Hottentotta Hottentotta cavoverdensis. Really beautiful species!!! :drool:


----------



## Goon_CH (Mar 13, 2010)

SixShot666 said:


> Well organize setup you have there Goon. How many different species of Hottentotta do you have???



i have:
Hottentotta hottentotta
Hottentotta hottentotta nigrocarinatus
Hottentotta hottentotta ex caboverdensis
Hottentotta polystictus
Hottentotta tamulus
Hottentotta jayakari
Hottentotta arenaceus
Hottentotta gentili
Hottentotta trilineatus
Hottentotta judaicus

My main attention, however, lies with the jayakari, gentili and arenaceus.

Furthermore, I still think a few Parabuthus spp and Androctonus spp. However, these are rather "side dish".

btw: the problem with hottentotta hottentotta I think that they multiply like rats. especially hottentotta hottentotta ex caboverdensis always have so many young .... I once had nearly 400 pieces only of this species.


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 13, 2010)

Dang thats alot. I do love that set up man. Awesome stuff.....a collection I envy!


----------



## presurcukr (Mar 13, 2010)

Mvskokee said:


> Where can you get Hottentotta jayakari man i gotta have one


I want one too !!!


----------



## Goon_CH (Mar 28, 2010)

again new offspring from Hottentotta hottentotta ex. caboverdensis


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 28, 2010)

Awesome shots man.


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome upload shots of my favorite Hottentotta species. :worship:
What do you do with all of those scorplings??? Because you mentioned earlier that you had almost 400's of these guys at one time.


----------



## Goon_CH (Mar 28, 2010)

I sell to them or give as a free bonus with the purchase of other scorps to do so. Currently I'm also not 400 pieces left.

And if I really can not find a buyer, I can still use them as feed for other  scorpions.


----------



## Goon_CH (Apr 4, 2010)

Pics from fresh moltet Scorps:

Hottentotta judaicus:




Hottentotta polystictus:




Hottentotta gentili:




and finaly 1.1. Hottentotta jayakari (0.1. pregnant)


----------



## Mvskokee (Apr 4, 2010)

Once again my envy for your collection grows.


----------



## Poldi (Apr 5, 2010)

hey goon. glad to see that your jaya is also gravid! all luck to you my friend! hope the best. your alex


----------



## Goon_CH (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi alex. I can only return the congratulations. have the pictures of your jayakri seen mating.


----------

